# Campsites in Turkey



## VinoMog (Feb 6, 2012)

G'day all

Is there such a thing as a guide to campsites in Turkey? We'll be crossing Turkey in March at the start of our long drive home to Oz (yes, I know I'm showing an NZ flag but we live in Oz). From the research I've done I think Turkey will be the last country where we'll see a campsite and a guide would be handy.

For info, planned route after EU is Turkey, Georgia, Azerbaijan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Kazakhstan, Russia, Mongolia, Russia to end up in Vladivostok then ferry to S Korea for shipping home.


----------



## Nethernut (Jun 4, 2008)

ACSI euro campings list just over 40 sites - doesn't seem a lot. Don_Madge is the expert on Turkey. Maybe send hi a private message.


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

We were there from January to early March three years ago. Turkey is a friendly, easy place to free-camp.

A couple of information sources.

http://en.camping.info/turkey/campsites

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/671/30/

Have a good trip.

Barry


----------



## 113016 (Jun 5, 2008)

A very long time ago, (25 years) we drove to Turkey and used a site at Sile, just east of Istanbul on the black sea. Quite a nice place with fantastic sun sets.
We also stayed at Olu Deniz, a camp site by the lagoon, down on the Med.
I have no idea if they bare still there, but if they are, and are on your route, they were nice locations.
There is lot's of history and interesting historical ruins!


----------



## VinoMog (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks everybody for the quick replies. I'll send Don a message.

Lawrence


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

StanDup said:


> We were there from January to early March three years ago. Turkey is a friendly, easy place to free-camp.
> 
> Barry


Interested to know if you travelled there from the UK at that time of year? If you did, I'd be interested to know what route you took?


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

As Barry said, free camping in Turkey is no problem at all, they are such a friendly welcoming nation, just make sure you ask permission first if you are close to property as a matter of courtesy, we never got refused once on our trip.


Pete


----------



## palaceboy (Mar 9, 2008)

VinoMog said:


> G'day all
> 
> Is there such a thing as a guide to campsites in Turkey? We'll be crossing Turkey in March at the start of our long drive home to Oz (yes, I know I'm showing an NZ flag but we live in Oz). From the research I've done I think Turkey will be the last country where we'll see a campsite and a guide would be handy.
> 
> For info, planned route after EU is Turkey, Georgia, Azerbaijan, Turkmenistan, Uzbekistan, Kazakhstan, Russia, Mongolia, Russia to end up in Vladivostok then ferry to S Korea for shipping home.


Did almost this route in 2011 but did Kyrgyzstan and China . I would thoroughly recommend the campsite in Goreme (Turkey) the area is fantastic and the early morning balloon ride was awesome( i know they had an accident earlier this year) .Cant say we saw any campsites after Turkey just wild camped and cheap hotels when needed. How are you getting accross the Caspian Sea ? Where are you getting the visas ? How are you obtaining the vehicle entry permits?
Hope you really enjoy the Silk Road - Samerkand - Bukhara - Tashkent
-Ashgabat sounds magical


----------



## busterbarron (Jan 1, 2012)

*Turkey Campsites*

Hi--we toured Turkey all along the coast last year for three months from the Greek border through to Mersin, leaving Turkey in December. Plenty of campsites open throughout the winter months. Not sure of your route but ours was along the coast. New Zealand friends of ours toured this year for six months in Turkey throughout the winter months so their info is pretty much up to date. Just had a word with them as we are touring together in Spain now and you can contact them for any info. Their blog and some site co-ordinates can be found at www.mytripjournal.com/the_claytons_travels as ours can be googled as russ and lynn on tour..on BlogSpot.

Wish you all the best in your travels and a Merry Christmas

Russ and Lynn


----------



## StanDup (Sep 12, 2008)

> I'd be interested to know what route you took?


We travelled from the UK....... but because of other commitments........ via Spain.

Grimaldi Lines run a ferry from Barcelona to Civitavecchia, (near Rome). We then crossed Italy to Bari (320 miles) to get another ferry to Igoumenitsa, Greece.

Then a drive up to the boarder at Ipsala via the newish motorway

Italy was closed in deep winter, but like Turkey, Greece was lovely and relaxed about free-camping.

Best wishes.

Barry


----------



## hmh (Jun 25, 2008)

This was our trip to and through Turkey 2 years ago, though we didn't use many campsites:

http://www.magbaztravels.com/content/view/1280/30/

Lots of overnighting spots on Peejay's map, and lots more on Magbaz website, and beautifully written-up stuff from Don Madge, including good ferry connections, visas etc.

Also perhaps look at www.alastairhumphreys.com, he cycled round the world, pitching a tiny tent in some of the most unlikely places, his two books on the subject make entertaining and informative reading.

Other cyclists, the late Ian Hibell not least, on Magbaz.

Helen


----------



## VinoMog (Feb 6, 2012)

Once again, thanks to everyone for the helpful replies.

Re visas etc, things seem to have got easier in the past couple of years and I'm just starting the process to get the Russian business visa. Turkmenistan is the difficult one but still easier than it was. I have no doubt there will be problems but we'll get there.


----------



## hblewett (Jan 28, 2008)

StanDup said:


> > I'd be interested to know what route you took?
> 
> 
> We travelled from the UK....... but because of other commitments........ via Spain.
> ...


Thanks for that. That route certainly avoids most of the snow/ mountains. How was northern Greece at that time of year? I understand that it can be pretty snowy there?


----------

